# Felix Unger or Oscar Madison?



## Catlady (Sep 3, 2018)

My daughter and I were watching a rerun of the old television series  "The Odd Couple''.  She asked me if given a choice, which one would I want to roommate with.  I said Felix and she was surprised, given how OCD he was about cleanliness and how annoying he was.  I told her I could never live in a messy and dirty place and Felix was a good cook, that would be enough for me to put up with his personality.  Just curious, which one would you rather live with?  Guys can answer too, there's lots of women similar to the Odd Couple personalities.  

I saw a movie once where this ship captain kept a wife at Gibraltar and she was meek, quiet, very organized, and a great cook.  He would be blissfully happy with her for a few days, then travel to Morocco and be with his mistress (Yvonne de Carlo), who was a riot to have fun with but very disorganized, messy, and couldn't boil water.  He would have fun with her and then long for the peace and quiet with the wife.  Neither woman knew of the other.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2018)

I'd be like the ship's captain and keep them both!


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2018)

Definitely Felix. No way Oscar. Ugh! If I could only get an Oscar I would not have a roommate.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 3, 2018)

If Felix were my roommate he would disappear after hour one...........then I'd call Oscar to come over and drink beer and watch sports.:cheers:


----------



## AprilT (Sep 3, 2018)

If I absolute had to pic, it without hesitation it would be Felix.  Then again, I haven't watched the two in action in more than 20 years, so who knows, I might pick suicide squad instead of either of them.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 16, 2018)

Felix,since I don't cook, I know I would have a wonderful dinner every day.I would set the table{my mom taught me at a young age how to do this},take the plates out to the kitchen afterwards.I love washing pots/pans my way of helping out after dinner was finished Sue


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 17, 2018)

Can you imagine having to live with a Felix type for 24 hours a day.

I love neat people.  I'm not one of them though I try hard.  There's a difference between neat and being dirty.

I am very clean but I just am a proscratinator for putting stuff away.

I live alone. So who am I trying to impress?

I'm watching an old series called Monk.  Monk is worse than Felix when it comes to being fussy and neat.

If he walked into your house he would just have to straighten out the pictures on the wall.


----------



## Catlady (Sep 17, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Can you imagine having to live with a Felix type for 24 hours a day.
> 
> I love neat people.  I'm not one of them though I try hard.  There's a difference between neat and being dirty.
> 
> ...



I LOVE Monk the show, but I could NEVER live with Monk, way too many phobias and compulsions.  I wouldn't find Felix so bad even though he can be annoying.  I would just find a way to spend time without him, and then enjoy his cooking and cleaning.  I'm pretty neat and would use the coasters, don't litter, put dirty clothes in hamper and hang up or put away clean clothes.  No big deal!  Living with Oscar I actually get a headache in messy houses, that's why I don't visit my daughter anymore (better than nagging her).


----------



## dkay (Sep 20, 2018)

I would prefer Felix Unger. He could have his room and I could have mine. I'm a little OCD too (I still hang my towels with the fold facing the door like we had to do in boot camp, I still make square corners on my flat sheets).


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 20, 2018)

Neither one.  The extremes of either one of them would drive me nuts.


----------



## rgp (Sep 24, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Neither one.  The extremes of either one of them would drive me nuts.




 Amen!


----------



## terry123 (Sep 26, 2018)

Felix for sure. Love a man who cooks!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2019)

I wouldn't want either one; one is too picky and the other is too sloppy.  Both would drive me mad; not that I'm not already...lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 3, 2019)

I couldn't stand to have a person like Felix nattering at me all of the time or a person like Oscar leaving crumbs in the butter.


----------



## Wren (Apr 3, 2019)

Sunday like that ships captain had it just about right !


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2019)

I married a mixture of both and it's working out ok !


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 4, 2019)

Absolutely Felix. Other than the controlling part of his personality I am pretty much like him. I am always cleaning and love to cook so right there I think we'd get along pretty well. Our home would be spotless.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 4, 2019)

Jujube was kind enough to tell me that the title of that movie with the cheating husband was "The Captain's Paradise'' with Alec Guinnes, Yvonne de Carlo, and Celia Johnson (1953).  Watch it if you can, it's a hoot, especially the ending.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 4, 2019)

I absolutely could not live with the sloppy one. I'm always cleaning and organizing. My sheets and towels have the edges facing toward the wall of the closet. I don't have a junk drawer. Pencils are always sharpened and in one place. I could go on and on.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2019)

I AM Oscar!!!! I need a Felix to pick up after me, but even that could get annoying after a while.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Much more like Felix than Oscar, I am always picking up after the family and I love to cook lavish meals!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2019)

Felix, no contest.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 22, 2019)

Neither to live with, but Oscar for a friend.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 25, 2019)

A little bit of both.  I like to see things organized and neat but in some areas it's not always like that.


----------

